
I collected a list of visa friendly countries in the world - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/visa/ranking
======
rolleiflex
Your source for geographic locations of countries might be contentious
especially for countries that are within multiple regions, and your developing
/ developed status is _definitely_ so. I would love to see your data sources
on that.

~~~
1hakr
I got this data from Wikipedia

~~~
rolleiflex
Consider using direct sources like the CIA World Factbook instead of
Wikipedia. I took a cursory look at your data and I’ve spotted a few
inaccuracies fairly quickly. Getting basic facts wrong about a country doesn’t
inspire confidence about the freshness of the visa information.

------
aclimatt
Also worth looking at:

[https://www.passportindex.org/comparebyPassport.php?p1=us&fl...](https://www.passportindex.org/comparebyPassport.php?p1=us&fl=&s=yes)

~~~
1hakr
That's for passport, where as this is how easy and accommodating a country is
for Tourists

------
elygre
What is the data source? For visa to Russia from Norway, the app says
applicant must meet in person. However, the Russian visa center in Oslo is
this: “If you don’t have an opportunity to come in person to one of the
Russian visa centers to apply for a visa, you can do it by mail.”

[https://tass-norway.no/en/](https://tass-norway.no/en/)

------
Fr33maan
Intesreting site, thanks for sharing. If it yours I strongly suggest improving
performances on mobile as well as removing the top menu while scrolling if you
want to keep the banner ad.

~~~
1hakr
I have placed it behind cloudflare. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
Fr33maan
I was speaking of the site itself, not the hosting. It was slow on my phone. I
confess that my phone is low end

------
newscracker
You’d want to do some proof reading and corrections. When I open the site, the
title says “Visa rakings on the ...”. There’s a typo there on what should be
“rankings”.

~~~
1hakr
Thanks. Fixed it.

------
ym705
Nice but advertisement is violent :D

------
srikartiksayana
This is amazing! Nice way to visualise visa friendly countries on a map. Good
job! Now visa list has become my go to site for finding visa requirements

~~~
1hakr
Thanks

